# Cyclogest one or two a day



## Sasha25 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi  

I am undegoing IVF treatment in January. My consultant has precribed only one cylogest -400mg  a day for me.  But I see ladies in some threads use 2 a day.  Is it beneficial to take 2 to keep the pregnancy in early days.  

Aslo can this be taken right through-out pregnancy?. or what is the maximum length of time you can take this.

Thank u.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sasha,

Different clinics use different treatment protocols. Some use once or twice a day cyclogest. The minimum recommeded dose post ET is 400mg a day and this is what you have been prescribed. Some clinics only prescribe progesterone for the 2ww and others use it for the duration of the first trimester. It is not usually used for the entire pregnancy as it isn't required for that length of time.

Maz x


----------



## Sasha25 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you...... 
x


----------

